# C-Wire



## wheatbread (Nov 19, 2020)

The wife wants to get a new wifi thermostat, I checked and we only have 4 wires, no C wire. My furnace has a C wire connection terminal, can I just run a wire from the C wire connection on the furnace to the new thermostat? If so what gauge wire to use? Can I use doorbell wire?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, this is a Professionals site only.

Please post your question on our sister site, DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

